# Anyone seen the size on Dr Dre now???



## tommy-p (May 11, 2009)

He's like a mountain!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

ya, he says he was in the gym the last 4 years when asked if he used steroids!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing size man, wasn't even sure it was him in the I need a doctor vid,! lol


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah there was another thread on this he's huge


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

picture?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

someone tell him to get the feck outa the gym and in the studio, 10 years waiting for his follow up


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

apple said:


> picture?


x2


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

hes looking 50 centish now lol

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=dr+dre+on+steroids&wrapid=tlif130160213198910&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Wd-UTdjhPI6AhQeUmtDxCA&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1258&bih=477


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

hm wanted to get big out of nowhere lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

He is in great shape

Just have to you tube the I need a doctor music vid with eminem dre has a small part training near end awesome!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about Dre ! mother fing o g muscle !!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

He has been pt'ed by stan mcquay


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I here that there is a new fantastic function on the forum it's called SEARCH


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> I here that there is a new fantastic function on the forum it's called SEARCH


i hear it's spelt "hear"


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

anyway, i think he has "test-face" on those photos. if you've had it you'll know what i mean.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> anyway, i think he has "test-face" on those photos. if you've had it you'll know what i mean.


all wrinkly due to excessive wanking?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> all wrinkly due to excessive wanking?


Thanks for the explanation, me, my gp and a whole team of overpaid Harley Street dermatologists were completely baffled at my over night aging, now we know!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Thanks for the explanation, me, my gp and a whole team of overpaid Harley Street dermatologists were completely baffled at my over night aging, now we know!


means you're trying though, no one can take that away from you


----------

